# need advice about pain in my knees



## collared Princess (Mar 9, 2009)

Im posting this as a begining step to try and figure out what I should do about my knee..IM not sure what the prob is but in the evening I can barley walk on it and if I go to the store,even though I ride the buggies at the store..the pain is like extreme stiffness and soreness ..when I walk it clicks..I know when I go see the doctor he will say well because of your weight..Ill probally have to take mood altering drugs before I go so I dont punch out the doctor when he tells me thats what happens to fat people...lol so what has your experinces been anyone have the same problam? what did they do and what does everyone think...thank you for listening ..Donna..aka Treasure Bombshell


----------



## Sugar (Mar 9, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Im posting this as a begining step to try and figure out what I should do about my knee..IM not sure what the prob is but in the evening I can barley walk on it and if I go to the store,even though I ride the buggies at the store..the pain is like extreme stiffness and soreness ..when I walk it clicks..I know when I go see the doctor he will say well because of your weight..Ill probally have to take mood altering drugs before I go so I dont punch out the doctor when he tells me thats what happens to fat people...lol so what has your experinces been anyone have the same problam? what did they do and what does everyone think...thank you for listening ..Donna..aka Treasure Bombshell



Clicking is never good. You should probably go get an xray at least. Sorry to say but the doctor will tell you weight is an issue because it likely is part of the problem. Regardless of what they say weight wise I wouldn't wait. You don't want problems to compound.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 9, 2009)

I would recommend a visit to an orthopedic specialist, since they deal specifically with bone and joint problems. The doctor will give you answers about what the clicking could indicate, and send you for any tests you might need. An MRI is probably better than an x-ray since it will give more detail about any possible soft-tissue injuries, but your doctor will make that choice.

Don't punch your doctor. Unless you have a congenital problem or unrelated injury, they will tell your weight is affecting the knee, and they are probably correct. Knees wear out... but fat knees wear out faster. For 'average weight' (read: not fat) people, osteo arthritis is known as a condition of old age, but for fat people it happens in much earlier years (I know of some in their early thirties who need joint replacements). For many (not all) big people, this is part of being fat. That's just one possibility though, and you won't know if you have arthritis until your doctor give you a diagnosis. 

Whatever the reason for your pain, you deserve fair medical treatment, and there are probably many treatment choices available to you. Insurance should pay for most of the doctors visits, tests and treatments, depending on your plan.

Using a walking cane can help with the knee pain a bit (but note that it does put stress on other joints, so it's not a great long term solution), but more importantly, it can save you from a fall in the event that the pain or stiffness causes a misstep.

Good luck to you, and I hope your pain is alleviated soon.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 9, 2009)

I so know this feeling. I went to an ortho and had xrays and my cartilage is nearly gone.....arthritis is a wonderful thing. When I made and appointment I went to a big ortho clinic with lots of docs and I said to them...I am a big person and I dont want to treat me like crap. I ended up with a wonderful doctor. I am at the point of getting cortizone injections with help LOTS. I also take Glucosamine with MSM.
Stacey


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with what Samantha said. Obviously, being fat puts stress on our joints, but that doesn't mean that we shouldn't do what we can to minimize that damage, or that we shouldn't demand to be treated with respect. You may be able to slow down the deterioration with physical therapy, drugs, and glucosamine and chondroiton. Or there may be a problem that can be repaired surgically and get you back on your feet. 

But you'll never know unless you take a deep breath and seek out a doctor. And if they treat you badly, see someone else after calling them on it. Worst case scenario is that you'll have a few moments of emotional discomfort until you find a new doctor. But if you put this off, you may be doing permanent damage to your joints which puts you on a path that you really don't want.

I hope you keep us posted, and I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 19, 2009)

_*Hey Donna,
I'm in the same boat as you with the knees. I went to an orthopedic surgeon and he did some x-rays. It's osteo arthritis, also known as degenerative arthritis. It is caused by weight, but hey, I know a guy that weighs 145 pounds that has the same problem. It happens to a lot of people that are heavy and also to runners. My doctor told me I'd eventually need a knee replacement but I'm too young for that right now. I refuse to do any kind of surgery at this point because of some things I've seen happen to some people I know. 

I chose to get injections in my knees called Synvisc. It's a polymer that they inject (it doesn't hurt) right into your knee to put back some of the "cushioning" that has worn away. I also go to physical therapy in a warm-water pool. Someone my size needs that versus "land" therapy because it allows the muscles to work out without the weight bearing down and getting in the way. It's also fun to freak out my therapist by wearing my bikini into the pool haha. Basically all of this has helped me so much and I'm so glad I haven't done surgery. My insurance has an approval process, but it was all covered.

Some other things that have helped me are Lidoderm patches that you apply right to the the area that hurts. They're great! Another thing I've taken is Tramadol for the pain. They're a great painkiller and they are non-narcotic. Doctors usually don't have a problem prescribing them because they are non-addictive. Hope this helps, I know how tough it can be!
*_


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi there - just adding my two cents - I hope it is helpful. I injured my left knee at the age of fifteen. I don't think it ever healed correctly because that knee has ALWAYS bothered me. When I first started complaining of pain and swelling and lack of function in that knee, I was ordered to get X-Rays. Since I already had rheumatoid arthritis at that point, it was assumed that the knee pain had something to do with the RA. But they x-rayed both knees to compare the difference between the two (since only ONE presented problems). 

All of this was done at Dartmouth Hitchcock Medical Center, and the radiologists read my X-rays in an unbiased manner. The result: I had moderate to severe OA (osteoarthritis) in my left knee, and no OA in my right knee. They said that the OA was post-traumatic in nature, and my rheumatologist told me that, yes indeed, it was due to the fracture from my teenage years. Granted, this was five or more years ago, but still. They also told me that because I have RA, the OA in my knee might've been partly caused or compounded by the RA. But they couldn't say for certain because the X-rays didn't show changes consistent with inflammatory disease like RA.

So, I did the same thing the above poster is currently doing. I honestly need to get back into treatment for my knee issues, because over the years, I've ignored my knee and have beat on it and it is worse than ever. Clicking is typical of OA. My knee also gives out from time to time. 

I have had synvisc injections, and they were GREAT. I didn't realize that you could go back periodically to have them (as often as every six months). For a good long time, my function improved and a lot of the fluid around my knee disappeared. Now of course, my knee is back to where it was before I saw an orthopaedist, before the injections, etc. I also used to do aquatherapy and walked. Now, however, I am having bad pain issues, and am having a very difficult time walking and moving. 

But I have to tell you, as people above have mentioned, the Doctor is going to tell you that your weight is a factor in knee OA. Because it is. The results of my initial x-rays that stated my OA was post-traumatic were ignored by other Doctors - who outright said it was because of my weight and that I needed to lose weight, possibly even get WLS to improve the problem. I have a lot of health issues and while they ALL can't be attributed to my weight, I ALWAYS hear that I need to lose weight, even by Doctors and rheumatologists who have been seeing me for years. Of course, this is next to impossible for me because I am on steroids (prednisone), and am in constant pain. I insist on losing on my own rather than getting WLS, but I keep hearing over and over again that I haven't gotten anywhere trying to lose on my own and that I need to get bariatric surgery. I am NOT keen on that idea, honestly. I don't want to be in pain for the rest of my life either. Do I think bariatric surgery is for me? Not at this point in my life!

A lot of medical professionals agree that a reduction of 5 - 10% (somewhere around there) of your body weight will provide a benefit and take pressure off your joints. 

I've heard through the dimensions grapevine that you have gaining goals, which I have no problem with, but I think you have to ask yourself honestly whether or not your gaining is going to benefit your health and your quality of life. Food is great - eating is great - attention from FA's is great. But when you add it up, quality of life is just as important, if not moreso, than quantity of life. I am not trying to be mean or say anything to hurt you, but I think you need to take a step back and look at the reasons WHY you want to gain. You should definitely listen to your body; try to shut off outside influences (including dimensions) and just listen to what your body is telling you. Is is telling you that it needs nourishment? Is it telling you that you hurt and need help? Is it telling you that you are too large or not large enough? Take a step back and really try and find out what your body is telling you it needs. In life, I think, the trick is to find the right balance...with regards to anything. 

Having said that, I think you should do whatever makes you feel good. Maybe you like to eat a lot, and that's okay. But try and focus on being able to move more, because that is going to be the best thing for your knee, your body, and your life. Mobility is of the utmost importance. I am struggling with this same issue RIGHT NOW. Should I lose weight? Probably. Do I hear that I should lose weight almost every time I visit a Doctor or health professional?Absolutely. Does it scare me away from getting help? YES! But the bottom line is, I still went to the ER recently knowing that they would probably tell me that my weight is the root of all that is wrong with me. And they did. But did I let that get me down? Umm, honestly, yes I did. Still, I continue to do what makes me feel good - and sometimes that is detrimental to my physical health. 

I feel your pain and wish you health and healing.


----------



## beth1954 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I have gone through the same thing too! I had surgery on my right knee for a torn meniscus probably about 13 years ago. And now I have had off and on problems with both knees (mostly the right knee) for a long time now. In 2003 it was just unbearable. I went to the same doctor that had done my first surgery. He said, "You know, you would be a good candidate for gastric bypass." I told him I didn't have that kind of money and he said I should borrow it. I left there and never went back. When a doctor starts telling me I'm fat, I just want to say 'NO KIDDING! If you hadn't told me that, I'd never know!!!"

Things got so painful in the fall (2008) So I found a new Orthopedic Surgeon that I just love. He showed me my X-Rays. I am bone-on bone on my right knee. I have a huge amount of arthritis too. He calls it DJD (degenerative joint disease.) I also tried the Synvisc shots into the knee joint. They did no good at all for me. The doctor said that it is successful with 85% of the people who have tried the shots. It just figures that I'm in that small 15%. So I am going to have a total knee replacement in August. I am 54, right now I weigh 250, but in September '08 I weighed 305. I could lose more weight if I could exercise, but there aren't many calorie-burning things I can do! Right now I'm more worried about just preparing for the surgery. I have exercises (kind of like isometric) to do to build up all the muscles on my legs to help me after the surgery.

Good luck to you---you will eventually know what the right decisions are! I promise! Don't let it overwhelm you--that's what I usually do.....


----------



## olwen (Jun 20, 2009)

Clicking is not good, and yes, as the others have said, the doctor will tell you your weight is an issue because it is. That's something you just have to accept. I was having knee pain, and the clicking when I tried to lift weights and I went to see a sports doctor and an ortho and they both took xrays (the cartilage in one knee was almost nonexistant) and they both said it was osteoarthritis and that I had to stop doing leg presses or it would get worse, but that I still had to exercise my quads and hamstrings to keep them strong enough to take the pressure off the knee. They both recommened physical therapy, which I did and it helped a lot. 

There are things you can do to alleviate the pain: ice packs on your knees, ibprofen (but don't overdo it), physical therapy, and cortisone shots or whatever it is they give you. It's also helpful to keep the joint active (with gentle motion) or it will get stiff and hurt even more. Like the others have also said, don't wait any longer or it will get worse, and it will be harder to deal with. Just suck it up and go to the doctor to find out what the best course of action should be for you.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 20, 2009)

hi donna,
i know you are gonna say this sounds crazy, but do you drink enough water? you may be dehydrated. joint pain is one of the signs of advanced dehyrdration. try drinking more water than usual over the next several days and see if it eases up. 

feel better!


----------



## GrowingBoy (Aug 27, 2009)

I also have "clicking" in my left knee, due to OA. My doctor told me that I developed OA as a result of doing long-distance running for 10 years, 30+ miles a week. I was very lean at the time (140 pounds), so my OA wasn't weight-related. 

The doctor advised me to take supplements that can stimulate cartiledge repair, and also referred me to a physical therapist, who gave me a series of exercises to strengthen my knee. This, in addition to the supplements, has helped me enormously.


----------



## Tad (Aug 27, 2009)

What supplements were recomended for cartiledge repair? My wife has long had a lack of cartiledge under her knee caps, but doctors never recommended any supplements for it....but I figure it probably doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Tad said:


> What supplements were recomended for cartiledge repair? My wife has long had a lack of cartiledge under her knee caps, but doctors never recommended any supplements for it....but I figure it probably doesn't hurt to try!


I'd love to hear more about what he's on, too. I take Cosamin ASU, flaxseed oil, and MSM to help with my knee OA (in addition to the aqua swimming & exercise I do), and I'm not certain whether the supplements have helped. I think so, but not certain. I was reading about Lubrisyn HU recently, which is supposed to help supplement the fluid in your joints, rather than work on the cartilage like Cosamin-type products. I'm considering giving it a try, but it's ungodly expensive, so I haven't taken the plunge yet. Anyway, GrowingBoy, can you tell us more about what kind of supplements you're on for your OA?


----------



## LatinaSSBBW (Aug 28, 2009)

This works pretty good to me.

Bones and joints

Glucosamine and Chondroitin
Helps maintain healty mobile joints and cartilage.

I brought them at Walmart 








(Sorry about my english)


----------



## GrowingBoy (Aug 28, 2009)

The specific supplement that was recommended to me was Triple Flex:
http://www.tripleflex.com/faq.asp

The triple strength version contains glucosamine hydrocholoride (1500 mg), chondroitin sulfate (50 mg), salicin from white willow bark (240 mg) and hyaluronic acid (10 mg). The above link includes references to the studies that have been done on these components. 

Of course your mileage may vary, but the last time I had knee pain I took the 7 day version for a week, and it cleared up. 

Be aware that Glucosamine affects sugar metabolism, so if you're trying to control blood sugar (or lose weight), it's probably best to consult a physician.


----------



## olwen (Aug 28, 2009)

Glucosamine is also made from shellfish somehow, so if you are allergic to shellfish be careful.

I've heard silicone drops help with joint pain too, but I never researched it or tried it.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, i'm also having problems with my knee!!
When I was younger I injured it badly, dislocated it actually and my dad popped it back in for me  can u say excrutiating?!!? And never went to the dr so i've always had issues with it but it worsens if i've gained any weight. I've actually lost a few lbs lately due to a new job... and have actually been very active. 
But the other night my flashlight died out and I ended up tripping over train tracks in the yard and fell to the ground but caught myself before my face hit  and hurriedly jumped up hoping no one saw.. lol didn't need the ribbing from the other trainees. Felt no pain till on the train later that night and i felt pressure.. had to move my leg around.. stretch it out. That was 3 nights ago and it's still bothering me, no worse but no better. I've been rubbing it down with something called "Activ-On" like a ben-gay type.. What should I do to help the discomfort?
I'd appreciate any and all advice.. 
thanks y'all. :bow:


----------



## GutsGirl (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't have pain in my knees, but I do have clicking... that and in the joints of my feet. It may be something I've always had, but I'm noticing it more now. It sounds and feels like what it sounds and feels like to stretch and 'pop' your joints when getting up from sleep or from a stationary position. 

I also have some foot aches if I'm standing around for a long time on hard concrete or another type of hard flooring... strangely, though, I once walked across a large city, traveling on the sides of highways for around 2 or 3 hours (walking mainly on grass or dirt), and though the soles of my feet were burning at the walk's end, feeling like they were going to blister like crazy (they didn't), I didn't feel the joint pain that I was expecting to feel... I just felt tired. 

Add to this, I'm only 165.6 lbs (last I weighed in) and 5'6". 

Any thoughts on what my problems (if any) might be? I am really interested in starting to take those joint-health supplements that *LatinaSSBBW* has posted about. I also want to do more exercise to hopefully help stabilize and strengthen the muscles and tendons around my knee joints.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 29, 2009)

gg, I had similar foot pain until I switched the type of shoes I wore. Crocs are much maligned, but I don't get the burning pain on the bottom of my feet when I walk or stand. I have very sensitive soles and they seem to accommodate them well.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Aug 30, 2009)

For foot pain, shoes can certainly help a lot. I find that rolling a tennis ball around on the soles of my foot also helps somewhat, particularly in the morning. I also got a bandage to wrap around the sole of my foot when I sleep, which seems to help.


----------

